# Monitor/Mouse/Keyboard failure with hardware upgrade



## banzai bundy (Jul 4, 2010)

I just upgraded the hardware in my desktop PC for the first time in six years. The new hardware includes a motherboard, processor, and RAM. These are the new parts:

Motherboard: msi 870A-G54
Processor: AMD Phenom-II Multi-core
RAM: ADATA 2GB DDR3 (two sticks, total of 4 GB)

I kept some older hardware from my old setup:

Video card: Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT
Power supply: Antec True Power 2.0 550 W
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 rpm 250 GB
Optical disk drive: LaCie DVD R/W (don't know exact model)

Now the problem. I installed this new hardware following the step-by-step instructions in the msi motherboard user manual. I plugged my mouse into a USB 2.0 port on the motherboard, hooked the keyboard into the correct port, and plugged my monitor into the Nvidia card. When I turned on the system, the hardware seemed fine; all the fans started spinning, the LEDs on the motherboard and the case turned on, the hard drive started spinning, and the DVD drive opened and closed. 

However, none of the external devices received power or connections. My mouse didn't turn on, which I know because its optical, so the red laser should come on. My keyboard didn't receive power because I couldn't activate NUM, CAPS, or TAB Lock. Finally, my monitor didn't register a connection or display anything. I inserted the msi drivers DVD, and nothing changed. I also tried restarting and completely shutting down the system multiple times. 

This is the first time I have upgraded my hardware in this case, and the first major modifications I have made in six years. I am a novice at this, and I hope I have just made an easily correctable novice mistake. If it makes a difference, I did not wipe my hard drive before I installed the new hardware, so it still has the drivers from my old Intel motherboard. Finally, I can provide pictures of the case and the parts if that would help. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You will have to reinstall Windows or at least to a Repair Install once the PC is up and running. 
Did you try booting to the Bios? 
Have you checked all of your hardware & power connections?

My first suggestion would be to test on the bench. 
1) Remove EVERYTHING from the case
2) Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
3) Install the CPU and heat sink.
4) Install 1 stick of RAM.
5) Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
6) Connect the monitor to the video card.
7) Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
8) Connect power to the power supply.
9) Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
10) Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## banzai bundy (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay, I tried the bench test, and my monitor still does not acknowledge the connection. It was in standby mode throughout the entire test. The mouse and keyboard showed no response either. It seems like one of the components is faulty, so I will do the swap test next. Thanks for your help.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Keep us posted


----------



## banzai bundy (Jul 4, 2010)

I feel really stupid. When I sat down to do the parts test, I realized that I cannot test the new components because they are only compatible with each other. I do not have another motherboard that is compatible with the AMD processor or ADATA RAM, and my old processor and RAM are incompatible with the msi board. I tested the hardware that I brought from the old system, and that all works fine, so I know that the problem is with one of the new parts. However, I cannot test them individually. 

I think that I have done as much as I can with my limited understanding of hardware, so unless someone has another suggestion, I plan to take my rig to a local parts shop and let them figure it out.


----------



## banzai bundy (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay, I figured it out. My power supply doesn't put enough power through the ATX 12V cable, so the CPU is not getting enough power. I just need a more modern power supply. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

We recommend corsair or seasonic psu


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Best bang for buck is the Corsair 650W at $92: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


----------

